# The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Aliens, meteorites full of atmospherium, science, transmutation rays, Ranger Brad, Animala, and of course, the Lost Skeleton of Cadavra.

Go rent it NOW.


----------

